# West Massachusetts fall foliage



## netliuying

Last weekend I had a trip to west massachusetts, including Shelburne falls, North adams and Mount. Greylock etc. Fall foliages were super, more photos please see:

http://www.pbase.com/netliuying/westmass


1) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/250s f/8.0 at 24.0mm iso200 







2) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/750s f/8.0 at 21.0mm iso200 






3) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/350s f/11.0 at 43.0mm iso200 






4) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/1000s f/4.5 at 18.0mm iso200 






5) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/30s f/4.5 at 40.0mm iso200 






6) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/90s f/8.0 at 45.0mm iso800






7) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/2000s f/5.6 at 55.0mm iso200 






8) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/180s f/9.5 at 24.0mm iso200 






9) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/350s f/8.0 at 24.0mm iso200 






10) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/180s f/8.0 at 28.0mm iso200






11) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/90s f/8.0 at 45.0mm iso800 






12) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/90s f/8.0 at 38.0mm iso800 






13) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/90s f/5.6 at 55.0mm iso400 






14) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/350s f/8.0 at 18.0mm iso200 






15) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/125s f/8.0 at 24.0mm iso200 






16) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/45s f/8.0 at 40.0mm iso200 






17) Pentax K100D / DA 18-55mm 1/60s f/5.6 at 55.0mm iso200


----------



## Antarctican

Welcome to the forum!

Whoa, that is some spectacular looking foliage, that's for sure!!  Lots of nice shots in this series. 2, 5, 10, 11 and 13 are my faves. I hope to see more of your shots.


----------

